# AGE - A Poem



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The definition of rhythm is something that repeats itself within a certain period of time. Poetry relates to rhythm. Poetry expresses a rhythmic value inherent in life. Moreover, poetry blesses a phenomenon, be it without rhythm, with rhythm in rhyme. Poetry, it's transcendent. Today is my birthday. And here, I'd like to present my image of age, composed recently.
AGE

So what with age.
Age is for those
Who worry about it.
To love your lover
When you're clear about it
Age is an omen;
Be transcendent.

All in all
They still hum it.
Just close your eyes
And sense with your spirit.
For it's all the same
When you really hear it.

Look past the pupils,
Beyond the eyes.
The retinas are hidden;
They're only spies.

The spirit is there,
Which has no flair.
The spirit is wise,
And has no lies.

No one can teach you.
You learn to see.
And when you do,
You be full o' glee!

--T.J. Kokosenski,11/01


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Kokopuffs, you are a daredevil, aren't you? LOL! Whatever, I really love your poem. It says a lot - Even though I know you posted it to be a tease. Wolfgang would REALLY love it, because he speaks this way. He's in the VA hospital at the moment, but when he gets out I'll have to send him a link.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Happy Birthday Kokopuffs!









Nice poem, too.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

:beer: HAPPY BIRTHDAY KOKOPUFFS!


  :bounce:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Hi Nancya, where is everyone finding all of these cute icons? I went to the plaudersilies page, and it said we have to ask permission to use them.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hiya Pastachef!

I don't read German...but I didn't see anything on the Plauder site about asking permission. At any rate, here is another site with tons more smilies and no permission - happy to link, etc.

Smilies








Nancy


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Thank you so much, Nancya


----------



## wolfgang4711 (Nov 10, 2001)

I love your poem as well as your remarks about poetry! 

Happy belated Birthday! 

So, are we 21 now?


----------

